# Differences between 2016 HSS 2-Stage and previous HS Snowblowers



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I decided to start a thread about some of the differences between the 2016 HSS 2 stage snow blowers and the previous US HS blowers [I have no knowledge of the Canadian pre-2016 HSS models, so others will have to add info on theirs].

Until we can get shop manuals, and until people start taking things apart, we'll just observe and note.

*1. No more "Right Transmission".* There's 2 sprockets on each side that are chain driven [left and right chains] on the inboard of the covers [stays], no zerks on anything I can see. The sprockets are pretty cheap, $1.95/ea x 4, no price on the chains yet. Looks like we'll be keeping chains well lubed. Interesting.

A page from the HSS1332ATD, Crawler: Honda Power Equipment HSS1332A ATD CRAWLER (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

If this turns out to be a good design, at least Apple Guy will be happy 

Thanks to hsblowersfan for pointing us to Honda Parts Nation for prices, even though I haven't called to see if parts are actually available and shipping. You never know who may want to order parts outside of warranty work.

Honda Power Equipment Snow Blower OEM Parts, CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> Thanks to hsblowersfan for pointing us to Honda Parts Nation for prices, even though I haven't called to see if parts are actually available and shipping. You never know who may want to order parts outside of warranty work.
> 
> Honda Power Equipment Snow Blower OEM Parts, CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


Parts are definitely available and shipping (not sure if all), but I have gotten a set of HSS tracks, a complete chute with double deflector assembly for an HSS1332ATD, a set of augers for an HSS928AT, and a few tires and wheels (I already received all the parts). 
:blowerhug:


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

The propeller is 14 inch compare to 12 last year. Big improvement IMO. 
Anxious to test this as to how much more snow it can digest before choking.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> Parts are definitely available and shipping (not sure if all), but I have gotten a set of HSS tracks, a complete chute with double deflector assembly for an HSS1332ATD, a set of augers for an HSS928AT, and a few tires and wheels (I already received all the parts).
> :blowerhug:


Did you put the double chute on a hss928?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Gator9329 said:


> Did you put the double chute on a hss928?


I am pretty sure you can do that , since the HSS724, HSS928 and HSS1332 "regular" single deflector chute part number is the same.
But I am not doing that. The HSS1332ATD double chute deflector just happens to fit on the Ariens ST1032 impeller housing that will be installed on my HS1128TAS project (I think you'll have to change the deflector cable as well).


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

jrom said:


> *1. No more "Right Transmission".* There's 2 sprockets on each side that are chain driven [left and right chains] on the inboard of the covers [stays], no zerks on anything I can see. The sprockets are pretty cheap, $1.95/ea x 4, no price on the chains yet. Looks like we'll be keeping chains well lubed. Interesting.


I have a 20 year old HS828 and am quite happy to see the right transmission gone. I changed the gears, seals and shaft four years ago and added a grease fitting to the gear housing. 

The exposed chains are a concern. They remind me of the old single stage blowers that used an exposed chain for the auger drive. I have seen my HS caked full of snow and ice in the transmission area. The minimum one should do is keep the chains and sprockets well-slathered in grease. 

When comparing the two machines, there are not many interchangeable parts. The other thing I won't miss is the step-on height adjustment. I have replaced mine once and they are not cheap around here. The second one started slipping and I drilled extra holes to add double springs. Seems to work excellent now. 

The parts drawings for the HSS show an o-ring between the augers and the shear pin block. Perhaps that will keep the moisture out from between the augers and auger shafts. I still plan to drill, tap and add grease fittings. 

I think the battery is an AGM design. The HS DC electric start blower that I worked on a few years ago had a flooded motorcycle battery with a vent pipe. Nice to see that the HSS has a connection for a Battery Tender already installed. 

The Achilles heel could be the Hydro Gear SST transmission. Honda has already experienced a problem with them at the outset. There is no apparent easy way to change the fluid and the shift and steering levers are plastic. There is only one part number for the parts contained in the transmission: the transmission itself. Time will tell. Never had problem with the hydrostatic transmission in my HS. 

Parts pricing seems reasonable. 

Jeff


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> I have a 20 year old HS828 and am quite happy to see the right transmission gone. I changed the gears, seals and shaft four years ago and added a grease fitting to the gear housing.
> 
> The exposed chains are a concern. They remind me of the old single stage blowers that used an exposed chain for the auger drive. I have seen my HS caked full of snow and ice in the transmission area. The minimum one should do is keep the chains and sprockets well-slathered in grease.


Same concerns here. My 828 has been loaded up with snow and ice before also, but it has always stayed clean [after melting], with little or no surface rust in 24 years. I'll look for some Russian Ural forums. Gravel/dirt driveway + heavy grease + chains within a couple of inches of said mix = I don't want to go there.  On my mountain bikes, I've used white lightning chain lube with pretty good results, but I don't think it would be good enough in this case.



> When comparing the two machines, there are not many interchangeable parts. The other thing I won't miss is the step-on height adjustment. I have replaced mine once and they are not cheap around here. The second one started slipping and I drilled extra holes to add double springs. Seems to work excellent now.


The commercial skids are about the only thing I can see right off. Won’t miss that stepper either. I was planning on giving my 828 to my father-in-law, but he has health problems that may put him in assisted living. If that’s the case, looks like I’ll be a 2 machine owner…my wife says, oh, oh…:icon_whistling:. My step plate is pretty worn and I probably need to replace it, but after adding the Honda commercial skids and adjusting them just right in the middle [step] setting, it’s been good, and doesn’t jump back out to the high setting. Good idea on the new holes and extra springs. The new height adjuster is like a dream...hope it holds up well.



> The parts drawings for the HSS show an o-ring between the augers and the shear pin block. Perhaps that will keep the moisture out from between the augers and auger shafts. I still plan to drill, tap and add grease fittings.


 Interesting. Hope so. I've never had any problems with seizing. Having a gravel/dirt/uneven driveway, I've gone through enough shear pins that I would just spin the augers around when replacing the busted bolt...kept the augers and shaft honest :redface: Only greased them once in 24 and that was about 5 years ago. If the news ones show any signs of resistance, they'll get tapped and zerked also, but probably after warranty.



> I think the battery is an AGM design. The HS DC electric start blower that I worked on a few years ago had a flooded motorcycle battery with a vent pipe. Nice to see that the HSS has a connection for a Battery Tender already installed.


Also interesting. Good news. I plan on getting a battery tender. I wonder if I need to keep the AGM design in consideration when buying one.



> The Achilles heel could be the Hydro Gear SST transmission. Honda has already experienced a problem with them at the outset. There is no apparent easy way to change the fluid and the shift and steering levers are plastic. There is only one part number for the parts contained in the transmission: the transmission itself. Time will tell. Never had problem with the hydrostatic transmission in my HS.


Big time concern for me too. I will keep an eye on the shaft seals every so often as they are one of the main entry points for contamination. JnCs thread has been really educational in that arena. Servicing the right and hydrostatic transmission - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums. I plan on being gentle on those plastic levers...concerned also. May invest in a cable luber and not sure which spray lube to keep resistance to a minimum.



> Parts pricing seems reasonable.


Seems so…except the clear lens for the LED light…$103.39? - typo? Hope so. 

Great points. Thanks Jeff. Hang in there until your HSS928ACTD arrives.

- No Snow Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

jrom said:


> Seems so…except the clear lens for the LED light…$103.39? - typo? Hope so.


Yes, that's a pricing error in the parts file. I've just chatted with our parts team, and they confirmed the mistake, and will get an updated price published ASAP.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...and will get an updated price published ASAP.


Thank you Robert.

Comparison critiques of new products aside...the new HSS is awesome so far! Thank you for being active on these forums.

Can you tell me the best way to reference the 2016 HSS series apart from their 2015 and before Canadian compadrés without spelling out every model number? NA HSS [North American] US HSS, Global HSS Series, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

jrom said:


> Seems so…except the clear lens for the LED light…$103.39? - typo? Hope so.


Update: Parts tell me the prices have been updated as of today; the MSRP for the clear plastic lens (Part Number 33102-V45-A00ZA) is now $8.36. Note it may take some time before all dealer parts sites, lookup sites, etc. will update their sites with the revised pricing.


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

grabber said:


> The propeller is 14 inch compare to 12 last year. Big improvement IMO.
> Anxious to test this as to how much more snow it can digest before choking.


Are you sure about this? I believe its only 13 inches or so.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Are you sure about this? I believe its only 13 inches or so.


It is 14" as per the specs"

Honda Canada


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

jrom said:


> I decided to start a thread about some of the differences between the 2016 HSS 2 stage snow blowers and the previous US HS blowers [I have no knowledge of the Canadian pre-2016 HSS models, so others will have to add info on theirs].
> 
> Until we can get shop manuals, and until people start taking things apart, we'll just observe and note.
> 
> ...


. WHAT??????.................. No 1/8 thick vacuum molded CHAIN GUARDS COVERS!!! Come on Honda, don't do THIS half arssed.  .


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Apple Guy said:


> . WHAT??????.................. No 1/8 thick vacuum molded CHAIN GUARDS COVERS!!! Come on Honda, don't do THIS half arssed.  .


That is funny...but also a bit true. 

In all honesty - at least for me - even though I'm clearing 600+' of driveway that's a combo of sand, gravel, loam with dormant grass in the center, and another 600+' of single path grass/forest floor soil, I only need to worry about dirt getting into critical parts during the beginning and end of the season. Once it freezes hard it stays that way for about 4 months so there's no worry about soft dirt...just good ol' ordinary frozen snow cone style ice and packed snow


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> It is 14" as per the specs"
> 
> Honda Canada


The 14" on the spec inforefers to the augers which are indeed 14". I orderes 2 for an HSS928 and measure them.
The impeller on the other hand I think is 13.5" compared the the HS that was only 12" (but I could be wrong there :facepalm_zpsdj194qh). I though I read it somewhere here in the forum but I can not find that info now.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> The impeller on the other hand I think is 13.5" compared the the HS that was only 12" (but I could be wrong there :facepalm_zpsdj194qh). I though I read it somewhere here in the forum but I can not find that info now.


This link states that the blower diameter "increased from 300 to 340 mm (13.4 inches) over previous model"

New 2015 Honda 2-Stage Snow Blowers - A First Look - movingsnow.com


----------



## JGW (Dec 30, 2017)

*HSS 928 differences*

I've owned 3 generations of Canadian model HSS 928's. A 1996, a 2011 and now a 2017 ctd. It appears that the new Canadian HSS928 electric start comes with hour metre, augur stop and the double knuckle chute that are only on the 1332 in the US?

My 2011 Canadian model pull start (which son now has) has the integrated throttle and choke whereas the 2017 has the separate choke knob. 

Starting instructions for the 2017 specify "full throttle" and as much choke knob as you need for the temp. And a dead-of-winter cold start requires full throttle and full choke. And seemingly importantly, with the starter engaged immediately after moving throttle to full. Wait 'till you've got your mitts and hearing protection on and unplug from the battery maintainer before turning the key and she won't even cough.

So does this model have the "enricher" type integrated choke and throttle as well as a rod and knob controlling the butterfly?
Is there a "spritz"of fuel applied when you move to full throttle?

Took a me a while to figure out that the manual was right: "full throttle" The dealor said the manual was wrong, "No one ever starts anything full throttle and full choke", they said.

It's -10C here tonight and full throttle with full choke - and engaging starter immediately after pushing throttle to full is the only way you get that Honda start we all know and love.

My '96 was a better machine than my 2011 and this 2017 is far better than both of them. I think they re-engineered this version rather than adding a couple of poor engineering copes like they did on the last one. (those outboard shoes on the tracked models were an abomination; 'turned a nice machine into a bit of a beast. But I wish I entirely understood how the new (to me) choke system(s) work.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

JGW said:


> I've owned 3 generations of Canadian model HSS 928's. A 1996, a 2011 and now a 2017 ctd. It appears that the new Canadian HSS928 electric start comes with hour metre, augur stop and the double knuckle chute that are only on the 1332 in the US?


Correct. That is how Honda Canada justifies the extra-special screwing on their pricing for Canadians. 



JGW said:


> Starting instructions for the 2017 specify "full throttle" and as much choke knob as you need for the temp. And a dead-of-winter cold start requires full throttle and full choke. And seemingly importantly, with the starter engaged immediately after moving throttle to full. Wait 'till you've got your mitts and hearing protection on and unplug from the battery maintainer before turning the key and she won't even cough.


Had the same problem with my HSS928 during the first starts of the first of the season. No amount of cranking with the electric start would get it to even cough. Removed the plug and it was soaking wet. Cranked the engine with the plug removed to de-flood it. Installed a new plug (I always have new plugs on hand for these occasions) and it still wouldn't fire. The last resort was a whiff of ether and it sprang to life. 

I called the dealer to get their advice and they suggested that it might be old fuel. Indeed, the fuel in the machine's tank was the remnant of the prior season. I drained the fuel and added fresh, allegedly non-ethanol fuel (Petro Canada Supreme). Seems OK now. 



JGW said:


> So does this model have the "enricher" type integrated choke and throttle as well as a rod and knob controlling the butterfly? Is there a "spritz"of fuel applied when you move to full throttle?


Don't think so. 



JGW said:


> Took a me a while to figure out that the manual was right: "full throttle" The dealor said the manual was wrong, "No one ever starts anything full throttle and full choke", they said.


Don't forget, on a mechanically-governed machine, when the engine is stopped or being started, the throttle plate is wide open. When the actual speed of the engine is less than (at zero or cranking) the set point of the governor, the plate is wide open. 



JGW said:


> It's -10C here tonight and full throttle with full choke - and engaging starter immediately after pushing throttle to full is the only way you get that Honda start we all know and love.


To avoid the disappointment of a wetted spark plug, I begin cranking with no choke and gradually add choke until it fires. Easy to do with electric start. 



JGW said:


> My '96 was a better machine than my 2011 and this 2017 is far better than both of them. I think they re-engineered this version rather than adding a couple of poor engineering copes like they did on the last one. (those outboard shoes on the tracked models were an abomination; 'turned a nice machine into a bit of a beast. But I wish I entirely understood how the new (to me) choke system(s) work.


There have been lots of times I miss my '96 model, too. It wasn't electric start and stated on the first pull all the time. The clogging on the HSS causes the most buyer's remorse.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

I think the battery is an AGM design. The HS DC electric start blower that I worked on a few years ago had a flooded motorcycle battery with a vent pipe. Nice to see that the HSS has a connection for a Battery Tender already installed. 

Where is the battery tender mentioned in the owner's guide that came with the machine? What battery tender works with it?


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

TomHodge said:


> Where is the battery tender mentioned in the owner's guide that came with the machine? What battery tender works with it?


It is likely a dealer installed "outlet" that looks like top wire in this picture. Our dealer installs them with every machine they sell. 

They're an SAE standardized connector, so most smart chargers use the same outlet, be it Battery Tender, Optimate, Noco, etc. Most smart chargers will come with these in the package.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

TomHodge said:


> Where is the battery tender mentioned in the owner's guide that came with the machine? What battery tender works with it?


I have been using a Battery Tender Junior for two years. Plugs right into the supplied battery charge harness. There was a tag on the charge connection that was flogging a particular charger. The model promoted was definitely not a Battery Tender and I don't think it was the Honda version. Next time I'm in the garage, I'll see if I saved the tag.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

jeffNB said:


> I have been using a Battery Tender Junior for two years. Plugs right into the supplied battery charge harness. There was a tag on the charge connection that was flogging a particular charger. The model promoted was definitely not a Battery Tender and I don't think it was the Honda version. Next time I'm in the garage, I'll see if I saved the tag.


Optimate. Honda currently has them producing an OEM charger which is just an Optimate 3+ in a red case with "Honda" on the top. I have one and it works great.

The connector is an SAE specification so it will work with most name brand chargers.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been using the Optimate 3 (not +) for three years now, bought at my Honda dealer. Works great too.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I think this thread is still timely today. I was looking for parts that the HSS models have that would still work on the older HS models since prices are crazy.

Have only found I think are skid shoes, auger shears, handlebar grips, some labels can be used , and miscellaneous hardware.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I think this thread is still timely today. I was looking for parts that the HSS models have that would still work on the older HS models since prices are crazy.
> Have only found I think are skid shoes, auger shears, handlebar grips, some labels can be used , and miscellaneous hardware.


And virtually all the engine parts! The auger shear bolts are different than many of the older Honda ones, though.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> And virtually all the engine parts! The auger shear bolts are different than many of the older Honda ones, though.


oh, i thought the auger shears were just a little longer. thanks. with the way prices are going Honda may be running out of parts or discontinuing them like the old 50-55-70-80 models.

recently bought 6 commercial machines from a local ski resort very cheap just for the parts. The funny thing is I hardly ever need engine parts. that is the last thing to go. 

Have only come across 3-4 blown engines in the last 4 years and in each case it was because owner never checked oil.


----------

